# my experience



## Hermine (Dec 30, 2015)

I will talke you about my experience with endurance..
I have begining that the last year with my horse (she was born in 2011) but in our first race we are eliminated for lameness in 20km in 15km/h. We have discouvered that my blacksmith have changed her plumbs (good word?). We think he is jalous because he do endurance too... So her hoof don't make before behind but right and left thus she have compensate.
A new blacksmith have help us and with time Plessye was better. We have do a new race and we're not eliminated! And an other (20km in 15km/h) but eliminated for lameness and the evening she was better.
The same week my coach (not official she is a former jockey and endurance passionate who learn me all of the know) she lunge Plessye and I said "Elle boite encore" ( She is limping again) and the coach wanted I'm hiding behing the tractor. I have observed her behing and you now what she was not limping! Plessye is smart and she have associat limping with hollydays... An other exemple in a race of 20km we are eliminated again for the same rason and I have pass Plessye at my father after the vet gate because a friends need my help, my father make a trotting on is way, the horse was very fine! The following months was very hard for us despit diffultes we prepared for 40km in 15km/h in France championships for clubs. Many personn want our defeat but not we're qualified ^^ 
After that a proprietor of 40 horses (but she know nothing about horses..) want I value her arabian horse so I accept. The horse was special, he have 8 years and he never work in her life after the "peck", he was affraid about all! To work her, i took it everywhere in stable, for whatever and I showed him everything. We was qualified in 4 races, 20, 20, 40 and 60 km in 15km/h. But For me the horse have a problem because he stumbled all the time but the proprietor didn't want listen me. After a quit because de proprietor was to space! 
Today I ride a trotter, she have 6 years old, she is the horse of my coach and my coach ride Plessye. The reason is because I wan't do endurance championships of France youngs hopes in 82km in 15km/h and we need have a horse with origines to do more of 60km and the origines of Plessye was unknowed. With the trotter we are qualified in 20 and 40 km and we will try 60km for the second time because the last race we was eliminated for lameness (we think is because have a stone bellow her "plaque") but a veterinary said is because she have a feet bots (after we are very discriminated with our trotters) , so we will see and if she was eliminated again she stop endurance. For Plessye she is in preparation to run 60 km with my coach!
So, if you have difficulties keep hopes, dig your head your only limits are the capacity of your horse!


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

Sounds like you have had quite an adventure starting out in the sport!

Good luck to you and your trotter (what is his name?) and to Plessye and your coach. When is your next race?


----------



## mmshiro (May 3, 2017)

So what does the terrain look like on one of those rides? Is it just about covering distance, or do you have some tricky terrain to navigate as well?


----------



## Hermine (Dec 30, 2015)

Thank you, yes is an adventure ^^ Her name is Belle Arrivée (if we want translate is Beautiful Coming) the next race will be the 21/05 

mmshiro we need does parcours in nature with many types of terrain sometimes forest, beach, campaign, etc.. But we can meet roots, variation of terrain, plaques of stone, quagmire, hole, river, bridge and I forgot others thing


----------



## grayshell38 (Mar 9, 2009)

It is always very interesting to hear about endurance in different countries. Feel free to post photos of your rides. I have a few friends from South Africa that have also done endurance in the UK and there are definitely a few differences between the US and over seas. Good luck in your upcoming ride.


----------



## Hermine (Dec 30, 2015)

Thank you! Yes I think it's very interesting too, but I don't knew what is the differences, the terrain and horses of course, but for the rest... Maybe the type of training, alimentation etc... 
I'm curious to know what type of training you do? And how do you do to feed your horses? 
Personaly I privilege the muscular reinforcement and working long and slowly (por exemple the last week-end we was gone in the forest and we have done 30km in 9km/h to training and this week we will do dressage and long walking ( 2-3 hours)).
For the alimentation Belle is a trotter who measure around 1m58 but with the grass she took a lot of weight so I limit the grass. The day she is in a paddock with no more grass and the evening she is in a box with hay and 4L of cavalor "tradition mix", I think you don't have that so I give you the composition: 
Analytical constituents
DE (Digestible Energy Horse) 11.35 MJ/kg, VRP (Digestible Crude Protein Horse) 9.30%, Crude protein 13%, Crude fat 3%, Crude ash 8%, Crude fiber 10%, Calcium 1.25%, Magnesium 0.31%, Phosphorus 0.64%, Sodium 0.40%, Sugar 5.5%, Starch 28.5%

Additives/kg
Nutritional additives
Nutritional additives, E672 Vitamin A 12,500 IU, E671 Vitamin D3 1,250 IU, Vitamin E 100 mg, Biotin 200 μg, Choline chloride 140 mg, E1 Iron (ferrous sulphate, monohydrate) 75 mg, E2 Iodine (calcium iodate, anhydrous) 1.25 mg, 3b304 Coated granulated cobalt(II) carbonate 0.75 mg, E4 Copper (cupric sulphate, pentahydrate) 30 mg, E5 Manganese (manganous sulphate, monohydrate) 115 mg, E6 Zinc (zinc sulphate, monohydrate) 115 mg, E8 Selenium (sodium selenite) 0.30 mg, Technological additives, E310 Propyl gallate 1.80 mg

Technological Additives
E310 Propyl gallate 1.80 mg

But her hearbeat was a little hight (the last ride we have begun with 42hbm, after 30km 56hbm, after 60km 62hbm) and I don't know what can I do to down that... However this winter, at rest she was at 28hbm, for me is begun to get up when I give her grains. I think her training is not to hard and not no sufficient. I think her alimentation is adapt and our assistance is not to bad! Maybe I'm wrong ? If you have tips and tricks I take!


----------



## Hermine (Dec 30, 2015)

The last week we have done 60km so now we prepare to do 80km ^^


----------



## lsdrider (Jun 27, 2012)

My experience is a 5 year journey and one 30 mile race.

So far.....!


----------



## lsdrider (Jun 27, 2012)

So after delaying Fancy's first LD from the Spring ride to the Summer Ride (June 10 / 11) she developed an ulcer so I put her on Gut-Gaurd. AERC doesn't allow it at the recommended dosage so we sit that one out. I did work the vet checks and learned a ton!

Cool, she'll be ready for the next one, July 8/9! NOPE, she has a cut on her left rear pastern that will need another couple weeks to heal - no riding. ARGGGH!!!

At least these are not long term / debilitating injurys. She has done a couple of mock rides around home where her times would win or be in the top 3 in any race in the state last year. She has however never been exposed to the race environment or a vet check.

Maybe the next one, lol...


----------

